# Men's Sheds



## brianhabby (12 Mar 2014)

Hi all, 

I saw recently on here a reference to 'Men's Sheds' and decided to investigate further. Seems a brilliant idea, especially as I am due to retire at the end of this year, so I am now investigating the idea of getting one started locally to me in Colwyn Bay. 

Has anyone any experience of starting such a project. How did you get on? What problems did you come up against & how did you solve them? 

Any and all comments welcome.

regards

Brian


----------



## Tinbasher (12 Mar 2014)

I don't have any experience but like you I am thinking of starting one. They seem like a great idea, I bumped into a bunch of nice chaps at Harrogate last year from one near Chester.


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Mar 2014)

I want to build my own shed, and then invite old codgers along. We could get a few brews going... 8) 8) 8)


----------



## devonwoody (13 Mar 2014)

Very widespread in Australia and it has charity status there and funding.

Have a look. I used to visit when in Oz.


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Mar 2014)

Funding? That rules out any Government involvement here then.. 

In contrast to my earlier post, I wouldn't mind making contact myself. There should be a 'Chapter' in the Midlands! 
Capital idea then. (hammer)


----------



## devonwoody (13 Mar 2014)

Lottery money if you got a country wide scheme goingb etc.

Eu money.

Beg the Aussies to extend their boundaries to us :wink:


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Mar 2014)

Well Woody.. 

I am so sick of Europe, I wish I had actually gone to Oz, when I first thought about it in 1971. Still at this end of life, to me it won't make much difference whether we have a referendum or not. So I'll while away my time in the shop, and also have a look into this Menshed org.


----------



## devonwoody (13 Mar 2014)

Benchwayze":14vuv16z said:


> Well Woody..
> 
> I am so sick of Europe, I wish I had actually gone to Oz, when I first thought about it in 1971. Still at this end of life, to me it won't make much difference whether we have a referendum or not. So I'll while away my time in the shop, and also have a look into this Menshed org.




Oddly enough I am getting the same feeling as your comments above, it must be an age thing, no promotion in site, no more children, too old for a young lady, apart from next month 1st April I am to have a personal doctor appointed because I exceed 75 years old, and I am now legally classified as frail.


----------



## BRIAN L (13 Mar 2014)

Real good idea we have them in cheshire , worh visiting one near you to see what it is all about. I go to the one in crewe two days a week .good social thing and you are able to make things on machines you may not have at home.
Brian l


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Mar 2014)

devonwoody":22i1ovlc said:


> Benchwayze":22i1ovlc said:
> 
> 
> > Well Woody..
> ...



It's off topic I know, but I 'had the bags off' with my GP about this. She finally accepted I am capable of deciding which Doctor I want to see, and that I am not as frail as my age might suggest. Although I accept, it's becoming difficult to lump heavy stuff around the shop; hence more investment in machines for the Donkey-Work! 

Right.. Back to Sheds; I do think this is worth investigation. Just to prove I can take on summat new! (hammer)


----------



## devonwoody (13 Mar 2014)

So ask the administrators here to put up a sticky and request members declare an interest at designated areas they live in and see if something could be started.

I think there are about 10 members at least in Devon.

What about your areas?


----------



## cambournepete (13 Mar 2014)

devonwoody":3l0x8oi7 said:


> Very widespread in Australia and it has charity status there and funding.
> 
> Have a look. I used to visit when in Oz.


And in New Zealand


----------



## Grahamshed (13 Mar 2014)

Help me understand this. Is it 'sharing' our sheds or building communal ones ?


----------



## brianhabby (13 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the replies so far gents.

As mentioned in my opening post I am keen to see a 'Shed' started locally to me in Colwyn Bay. No one has so far said they have any experience of doing this in the UK so I will use this thread to keep those interested up to date on my progress. It might also prove to be a useful diary for me.

The 'Men's Shed' movement has been going for a few years now, originating in Australia where they currently have in excess of 1000 'Sheds'. It is not really about sharing your own garden shed but about creating a community group with facilities for older and/or retired men to congregate and use the facilities that are available either for their own projects or to help others. 

It has been shown there are immense health benefits both mentally and physically for men who are able to remain active in mind and body after retirement. There is plenty of information online about the movement and the link I gave in my first post could be a useful starting point for anyone considering this, although I have to say the site is quite slow so you may need to be patient.

So - my progress so far:

I have discovered that the nearest shed to me is in Rhyl although it is in the very early stages of development. They meet on a Tuesday and I plan to visit just as soon as work commitments allow. The Rhyl shed in currently managed by a coordinator paid for by Denbighshire County Council and I am not sure how long this will continue. 

In my research I managed to make contact with a chap from the British Red Cross in Abergele who I understand has been given the task of investigating a 'Shed' for Colwyn Bay and have arranged a meeting with him next week. Hopefully having an already established charity involved will help with credibility when approaching other possible funding sources.

So that's it for now, I'll keep you all updated as things move along. 

regards 

Brian


----------



## Farmer Giles (13 Mar 2014)

My wife is in the process of setting up a men in sheds group in our village. She works in a community centre, an old library and it needs various bits of work doing including building a shed. But the main reason is to get bored blokes out and about, active, meet people and feel valued.


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Mar 2014)

It's a bit like 'Sons of Rest' on steroids then... :-"


----------



## mind_the_goat (13 Mar 2014)

Farmer Giles":16am9d67 said:


> My wife is in the process of setting up a men in sheds group in our village...the main reason is to get bored blokes out and about..



Or just get you out of the house ?  
Glad to see someone from the other 50% of the population getting involved, can't help thinking the name is designed to ensure it remains a single sex 'club'.

Check out the hackerspace foundation website for into too, similar idea, and a wider appeal as they tend to cover 'making' in general, not just woodwork or metalwork.
http://www.hackspace.org.uk/view/Main_Page


----------



## SVB (13 Mar 2014)

We have a 'Men's Shed' in my local town (Nailsworth, Glos.). I'm sure contact with them would provide some advice / contacts / tips etc.

http://www.practicalintelligence.org.uk/mens-shed.php

BRgds

Simon


----------



## Alexam (13 Mar 2014)

Benchwayze":phkaa86i said:


> devonwoody":phkaa86i said:
> 
> 
> > Benchwayze":phkaa86i said:
> ...





Sounds good John

You have a couple of years on me, but getting together, even just for a chat and a cuppa, is always a nice thing. Since restarting woodwork again, I have met up with a few very nice guys, who have been most helpful and a delight to spend time wth. Will keep an eye on this.

Alex


----------



## finneyb (13 Mar 2014)

Interesting thread. I listened to BBC Radio 4 Life Scientific http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03xdmz8 on Tuesday featuring Mark Miodownik (I'd never heard of him either, but no matter)

' For Mark, making is as important as reading and writing. It's an expression of who we are, like music or literature, and 'everyone should be doing it'. To this end, he wants our public libraries to be converted into public workshops, with laser cutters and 3 D printers in place of books ' Books are readily available online tools etc need a physical presence.

A lot of schools have laser cutters etc as standard kit so is that the place to start a shed? esp as we have the 'politically correct' word Community is a lot of school names. 

Sounds good to me.

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (13 Mar 2014)

I think the Hackerspace is a great idea but different to the Men's Sheds movement. The Men's Shed is aimed primarily at the older and/or retired male population and the activities are focused on the traditional garden shed tinkering activities that a guy might undertake on his own but with peer contact and support and the social inclusion this would bring. 

The Hackerspace, on the other hand, is more focused on new technology and I suspect would have a somewhat younger audience. I am sure there could still be plenty of overlap but I believe the two movements to have different primary aims. 

As for the question of whether women are to be excluded, this would be a matter for each Shed to determine for itself. There are several arguments for including women and some sheds already do, sometimes on a specific day or days of the week. You just have to remember the ethos of the Shed and the group it is primarily aimed at. There are already plenty of groups that cater for the activities of women as they get older such as the W.I.

regards 

Brian


----------



## wellywood (13 Mar 2014)

Some of the 'Men's Sheds' down under take place in commercial woodworking premises. The organisation rents the use of the space and machines during evenings and weekends which gives the business owner additional income. It needs to be well organised and supervised to satisfy OSH etc but it can be done.


----------



## Benchwayze (14 Mar 2014)

Alexam":3qftj0m9 said:


> Sounds good John
> 
> You have a couple of years on me, but getting together, even just for a chat and a cuppa, is always a nice thing. Since restarting woodwork again, I have met up with a few very nice guys, who have been most helpful and a delight to spend time wth. Will keep an eye on this.
> 
> Alex



Well Alex, as soon as it's safe to 'abandon' the Missus in the house alone, to fend for herself, I might take you up on that. I probably know the way! Look forward to bending an elbow, and comparing shop-notes.


----------



## devonwoody (14 Mar 2014)

wellywood":3rx72h08 said:


> Some of the 'Men's Sheds' down under take place in commercial woodworking premises. The organisation rents the use of the space and machines during evenings and weekends which gives the business owner additional income. It needs to be well organised and supervised to satisfy OSH etc but it can be done.



Yes I went to one in Sydney, and they were equipped with Felder machinery, although daytime the equipment was rented out but I think evening time was more like a shed. 

I think the owner sold out later.


----------



## devonwoody (14 Mar 2014)

Further to all above comments of mine and others.

Someone here might speak to Axminster Tools formally and see if they would ever consider participating, they are getting countrywide and most probably would have a way to stocking sheds. (Returns, trade ins for them, space etc.etc.) And great publicity!

And if in many towns sheds were created they could have an agent in place running a shed.


----------



## dickm (14 Mar 2014)

FWIW, there are at least two and another being set up round the North East of Scotland. If anyone in the area wants details, I've got an email about it somewhere. Have to confess to not having got involved as, being retired, there's too many things to be done


----------



## brianhabby (14 Mar 2014)

dickm":2x769iks said:


> FWIW, there are at least two and another being set up round the North East of Scotland. If anyone in the area wants details, I've got an email about it somewhere. Have to confess to not having got involved as, being retired, there's too many things to be done


Interesting that as one of the ideas behind them is to give retirees something to do 

regards 

Brian


----------



## devonwoody (15 Mar 2014)

Local councils are supporting and funding something similar to a shed.

A neighbour (lady) attends an art group in town and the materials and centre they attend in addition one excursion per month to areas of Devon are it appears available. I get the feeling that they are not paying by remarks.

I have not made detailed enquires of the lady about the group but I think it is all elderly ladies. (no men) so they are getting a kind of shed. They do knitting and embroidery as well. I do not think they would be classed as disabled but no doubt some are lonely etc. 

Regarding finding suitable working area for a shed would be fairly easy these days with all the empty shopping properties on the high streets etc. (call it a charity shop if you like)

I think at the end of the day some organization would be needed so a sponsor or charity group needs to lead the way forward to get a national scheme running.

Age concern UK would be a good starting point or similar.


----------



## Grahamshed (15 Mar 2014)

brianhabby":1ww1o8az said:


> dickm":1ww1o8az said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, there are at least two and another being set up round the North East of Scotland. If anyone in the area wants details, I've got an email about it somewhere. Have to confess to not having got involved as, being retired, there's too many things to be done
> ...


That must be long after retirement. I finished work about 18 months or so ago and wonder how I ever found time for work. So much to ne done around the house that even hobbies take a back seat.


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Mar 2014)

I'm on the management committee of a Community Workshop, which is a very similar idea, I think. We cater for a wide range of people, men and women, retired, unemployed, learning difficulties, disabled in one way or another.
There is an absolute wealth of knowledge amongst the people there and it has been a boon to me personally during my "life transition".
But. 
Even though we were awarded the Queen's Award for Voluntary Service in 2008, now, just a few years later, we are wondering how we will continue. We used to be funded well and now some of those who funded us well do not fund us at all. Others have severely cut their contribution. We can often get individual grants for individual projects but it is the ongoing running costs that are more challenging. We no longer have a full-time technician, for example, so there is a lot more routine work for the volunteers (like me) to do. And be very careful about what rent you agree to, because if you get that wrong, you will find it very difficult indeed to re-negotiate it.

Good luck with it, it's a very worthwhile movement.

S


----------



## brianhabby (15 Mar 2014)

On-going funding is clearly something to be considered early on with these ventures Steve. It's all very well getting a grant to kick start a project but it needs to be able to either secure permanent funding for the future or find some other way to self fund. The Westhill Men's Shed in Scotland is a good example of how this can be done with projects for the community and regular fundraising events by the Shedders themselves, including selling items on a local market stall. 

This all takes a lot of work and dedication on the part of the volunteers of course and needs a certain degree of commitment. 

I have arranged to meet up with a contact from the British Red Cross on Tuesday and while I believe they have some money available for starting such a project we will need to look at many other sources of funding as well. 

Before any of that though we have to establish a local need but I am confident we can do that.

regards 

Brian


----------



## finneyb (15 Mar 2014)

Brian,

Have you thought of approaching Health Boards, Public Health Wales and the Local Authority for funding using the improved mental health of individuals angle of the sheds? Poor mental health leads to poor physical health - both are expensive ie financially to the NHS and to the individual on a quality of life basis.

In England NHS has funded walking groups in the past on the above basis.

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (15 Mar 2014)

Yes Brian, 

Those are amongst the organisations we plan on approaching. I now also have a contact for Age Cymru, the Welsh arm of Age UK and hope to speak with him next week as I know Age UK have been strong advocates of the idea in England & Age Scotland north of the border. 

regards

Brian


----------



## dickm (15 Mar 2014)

brianhabby":3rksxkfq said:


> The Westhill Men's Shed in Scotland is a good example of how this can be done with projects for the community and regular fundraising events by the Shedders themselves, including selling items on a local market stall.



Quote from email about a proposal to set up a Mens Shed in Inverurie:-

(In addition to Westhill there are now Sheds being set up in Ellon (now constituted and with charitable status), Portlethen and Alford with others further down the line).

Can put the OP in touch with the person who seems to be coordinating this if it helps.


----------



## devonwoody (16 Mar 2014)

The reason imo that the Australian model of mens sheds got underway was because a national establishment led the way.

I was told by Australians at a shed in Sydney was that the United Church of Australia were the forefront of the organization.

see this link to show the extent and backing they get from that situation.

http://www.google.com/cse?cx=0124943156 ... gsc.page=1

Then the Australian government came in with a grant.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian ... ssociation


----------



## brianhabby (16 Mar 2014)

I think you are right DW that the Australians have had tremendous support from a wide range of organisations including the national government. Indeed if you watch the video on the AMSA website you will see the Australian Prime Minister herself is very passionate about the idea with her partner constantly reminding her of the movement.

However, the government intervention and a whopping $3 million grant is not the reason the Men's Sheds became popular, I think it was the other way round. The government got involved after the need was proven with the rapid growth of the idea across Australia. 

All that should encourage us as more and more organisations here begin to recognise the benefits and start to get involved. 

regards 

Brian


----------



## brianhabby (22 Mar 2014)

A quick update of what's been happening locally for those interested.

I have been contacting as many people and organisations locally as time will allow and have already had some very encouraging conversations. I met with a couple of guys from the British Red Cross earlier in the week and that discussion went very well. I also have several other meetings with individuals/organisations lined up in the next few weeks not least a local housing association who have an interest in starting a 'Shed'.

I took the liberty of downloading a spreadsheet from the local County Council website that contained the email addresses of every single County Councillor - so they all got an email from me and I have received some very positive replies so far. I have discovered an interest in starting a 'Shed' in several surrounding towns so there is a growing interest in the idea. 

I have also made a website so that people can read about what we are doing and be kept up to date and have some publicity leaflets in the pipeline that will also help to spread the word. www.colwynbaymensshed.org.uk

So it is going well so far, will keep you informed. 

regards 

Brian


----------



## MMUK (22 Mar 2014)

Benchwayze":2asdg6hb said:


> Although I accept, it's becoming difficult to lump heavy stuff around the shop; hence more investment in machines for the Donkey-Work!



Or just pay me with a pint at the Cat :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (22 Mar 2014)

MMUK":znnz4gxv said:


> Benchwayze":znnz4gxv said:
> 
> 
> > Although I accept, it's becoming difficult to lump heavy stuff around the shop; hence more investment in machines for the Donkey-Work!
> ...



I'll bring the glasses! (hammer)


----------



## devonwoody (23 Mar 2014)

Brian, I wish you every success in your endeavours. (hammer)


----------



## Peter Sefton (23 Mar 2014)

brianhabby":2ikcb3y2 said:


> A quick update of what's been happening locally for those interested.
> 
> I have been contacting as many people and organisations locally as time will allow and have already had some very encouraging conversations. I met with a couple of guys from the British Red Cross earlier in the week and that discussion went very well. I also have several other meetings with individuals/organisations lined up in the next few weeks not least a local housing association who have an interest in starting a 'Shed'.
> 
> ...



Well done Brian, I think they are a great idea. If you need any help (I don't know how or what or even if you need any as you look like you are doing very well by your self!) I would be happy to try an give you any advice or you are welcome to come and see our set up.
Cheers Peter


----------



## Vic Perrin (23 Mar 2014)

Hi Brian, I have been reading this link with very much interest and I think it is a fantastic idea.

Has anyone looked into the possibility of using Schools craft workshops.

At my Grandsons school they have a fantastic workshop fitted out with some great machines both old and new.

I don't think that the machinery gets heavily used and in any case after 4 pm they are empty.

I don't know what the politics would be or perhaps the Health & Safety issues but there are a lot of facilities out there getting very little use.

Vic


----------



## Peter Sefton (23 Mar 2014)

My local adult education college used to have woodworking workshops but closed them down due to lack of funding, I understand they now use the workshops in the secondary school, sounds like a good use of facilities.
Peter


----------



## brianhabby (23 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the Invite Peter. Although I think you are a bit far if I am every in your neck of the woods I might just take you up on the offer. We are supposed to be visiting relatives in Somerset later this summer so maybe could pop in on the journey.

The nearest 'Shed' to me at the moment is in Rhyl just along the coast and I plan on visiting those guys on Tuesday next week. I also have plans to visit the Chester shed at the end of April. I suspect each 'Shed' will be quite unique but it will be useful to pick up ideas and see how others are doing it.

The idea of using the facilities in local schools sounds like a good one on the face of it if it weren't for the fact that most workshop facilities like that have disappeared, certainly locally. The other issue I see though would be access time as I get the feeling that most 'Sheds' operate in the day time when the school workshops would be in use. I suspect a lot of guys will not wish to attend something that is only available in the evening. 

regards 

Brian


----------



## Peter Sefton (23 Mar 2014)

If your passing your more than welcome, one of the guys setting up the Help for Heroes workshop is coming down over Easter to us to to see how we have set things up.
http://www.helpforheroes.org.uk

You are probably right about the School workshops only being open in the Evenings.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Alexam (23 Mar 2014)

Benchwayze":1j8cidva said:


> Alexam":1j8cidva said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good John
> ...




Sorry for delay in coming back John, you'd be most welcome, as would others in the area and the kettle is always on. Monday's and Friday's are good, as the better half has other commitments on those days at present. However, I'm sure we can arrange something and I'll get some chocky bickies in. PM me when you are fre and a number to call would enable a lkink.

Cheers

Alex


----------

